# Spurs’ nosedive hits five



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Now seems like a good time to panic.
> 
> The Spurs are slip-sliding on a five-game losing streak. The Lakers are closing fast. A season’s worth of good work is poised to come undone at the regular-season finish line.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2011/03/31/spurs%E2%80%99-nosedive-hits-five/


----------

